# Christmas/Halloween Prop Builders



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Got a quick question. 

I occasionally read here that some of you also build Christmas props too. 

How many people here do that, and what Christmas prop builder's list do you belong to?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is funny that you ask that Sickie Ickie, because I am really big into building for Christmas. I don't know if you call it a builder's list, but I belong to www.planetchristmas.com and a few Christmas Webrings. For northerns like me, it is really hard to come up with something animated that can handle the cold, snow, and the problems associated with snow. Most of the people that build the Ferris wheels, actually moving trains are down south where it is a little warmer. But I am trying to change how the Christmas community thinks about their displays. That is why I copied the contests that we have here at hauntforum and made my own for the Christmas site. I call it the PlanetChristmas $40 dollar prop challenge. Same rules as Hauntforum, but I allow people to use their controllers and I don't charge them for it either. And since I have started the contest, I have had many Christmas vendors ask me to be allowed to donate to the contest. I couldn't believe it. And I don't mean cheap stuff; I mean I have 90-dollar Christmas blow-ups; 50-dollar Visa card to buy lights with and a whole lot more. I am still getting people asking to help for the contest. Unbelievable!

My plan this year was to build a 10-foot Ferris wheel, but I am not sure I am going to be able to pull that off this year. I think I over built for Halloween again. I am so naughty. But I do have plans to build a 10-foot Christmas tree, which will be animated with lights that will be controlled by my computer. I can't wait. Last year I did build an animated Santa Totter (what I call it), which worked out pretty good. I am hoping to make small animated carousel this year.

You can see my site and a link to the contest at www.thechristmaskennel.com


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You're just sick!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

hows your contest coming along DT...

Last year I put up quite a few lights. I got my electric bill in in January and said to my hubby... you gotta stop sauldering in here, look at our bill!!!

He just paused looked at me and said... you dont think it had anything to do with the Christmas lights, do you?

OOPs ha ha... my bill was double... oh well, I bought more after Christmas for my Garage LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The contest is going ok. But the contestants don't want to show progress pictures because they don't want anyone to copy them. LOL. One of the younger members is making his prop with a welder. But won't tell anyone what it is yet. LOL. I never could handle surprises.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I think its great. i was reading your thread... but you know where my head is with the pics thing anyway...

It sounds intriguing with them giving out tidbits...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How do you find the time- or money to build for both?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Christmas, Yuck


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey my dad makes all his props from wood...He starts putting out his lights at the end of Sept. Its all pretty 2D, but its a nice display. He adds new things every year. Last year was his first animatronic piece...it turned out really cool. My mom does a dept 56 village in the new addition (added just for the village 14X10 room) They then decorate the whole freaking house with this christmas crap...NO WONDER I LOVE HALLOWEEN..I GREW UP WITH THE GRISWOLDS...LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I like both, but my main interest is halloween. As an actor I find it a bit more theatrical.

I do like all the pretty lights though, and I love the large blow ups.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> How do you find the time- or money to build for both?


I work alot of overtime...And then work on my props when i get home.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

There doesn' t seem to be a large project section like for haunters.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No there isn't. But they get more press than haunters. Which isn't fair. But I know last time the press was hanging around the Christmas forums they were looking for more people with props instead of just lights.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I love Halloween and Christmas. Christmas to me is lights and tradition. It feels warm and cozy and safe! You can't help but feel happy! Halloween to me is also tradition, I love the classic monsters, TOTing, etc., but it is also imagination, creativity and wildness. Anything goes, yet is appreciated. 

Both holidays have the little ones stare with wide-eyed amazement. What is better than that?!?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Two Christmas's ago, I was in a prop-building kind of mood (Halloween props, mind you), and ended up building the back-end of Santa's sleigh...

...sticking out of the roof of my house...
...as in: Sleigh Crash...

I had Santa's boots and legs sticking out of the wreckage, along with a bunch of wrapped boxes strewn on the roof...


Not very many people appreciated it, but I laughed every day when I looked at it...
(I'm very cynical regarding the Christmas holiday workup and attitude - 4 months of shop-shop-shop, one day of gimme-gimme-gimme, 2 weeks of let-down, since the spirit is never fulfilled by a Westernized Christmas)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, ya gotta admit Ugly Joe- it was creative! LOL


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

I've lost the photo's I had of it...they're locked away in a PDA that went dead, and I haven't sprung for the tech support to recover the data...

Someday...someday...


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

I do both Christmas and Halloween....
Christmas Yard Dec 2004_North Pole Sign :: Dec25thand26th2004ofthedecoratedyardwithmoon.jpg picture by Wormyt - Photobucket my throne...Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket and the crypt...Halloween Crypt to Christmas Snowman house pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's very nice WT! I've never seen anyone decorate halloween with lightslike that before. Did you make the window bone lights yourself?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Here are the two main things other than the trees that I built. The first pic is called the santa totter. It really goes back and forth and both chars flash. In this photo the Santa totter isn't done yet, just took a video of it to see if it would work. the The next one is the snowmen snowball fight that I built. My computer controls the action. They will throw snowballs back and forth at each other untill someone gets hit in the face. Last picture is of the trees that I made. They came out nice.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice props. :-D

I especially like the creativity of using the hanging snowman and penguin and adapting them for the totter!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> That's very nice WT! I've never seen anyone decorate halloween with lightslike that before. Did you make the window bone lights yourself?


 No i didnt make those...I had gotten them from i think target a few years ago. One year I had them just along my cementary fence then one year around the windows LOL. Thanks


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

wormyT, I love the transition of the crypt from eerie place for the dead to cute little Christmas cottage.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

hey thanks. Well with the room i have to store props i always have to think of things to make for halloween that i can use at Christmas. That way all my hard work gets to stay in the yard longer LOL. 
Im excited now...........Im gonna make a cool scarecrow this year thanks to Ugly Joe.


----------

